
[Ask HN] How To Prepare For Google/Facebook System Interview? - rishiloyola
I am talking about Linux&#x2F;Unix based system internals interview. Currently, I am focusing on two parts.<p>1. Theoretical Questions - Like the process, mmu, CPU etc.
2. Troubleshooting Questions - how does ls work?, Unable to create new process etc.<p>Can someone recommend me any books or blogs to prepare for my interview? Currently, I am following Robert Love&#x27;s Linux Kernel Development book.
======
pizza
Textbook you should read: Computer Systems: a Programmer's Perspective, 3rd
edition

[http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/](http://csapp.cs.cmu.edu/)

------
deepaksurti
Grokking the System Design Interview [1] is also a useful resource. Good luck
in your preps.

[1]
[https://www.educative.io/collection/5668639101419520/5649050...](https://www.educative.io/collection/5668639101419520/5649050225344512)

~~~
rishiloyola
This is not a question for system design interview. I am talking about
systems. The interview-based on Linux/Unix Systems internals.

------
bunny9
I recommend going through IntervieBit System Design Course:

[https://www.interviewbit.com/courses/system-
design/](https://www.interviewbit.com/courses/system-design/)

~~~
rishiloyola
Please read the question properly before writing your answers.

------
JoshCalbet
I have heard good comments about Cracking the Coding Interview

~~~
rishiloyola
"Cracking the Coding Interview" The name itself suggesting a book to prepare
for coding interviews. I clearly mentioned System Interview.

------
chillacy
YouTube, there are a bunch of channels with actual examples now.

~~~
maltalex
Any specific ones in mind?

